# my 55gal



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

well heres my tank just finished last night now im just waiting to put the fish in.
its 55gal. with 48'' T5 lighting, and I went with the eheim canister filter. didnt get to go with the live plants right cause of money issues so I had to do fake plants as of right now maybe that will change down the road pretty soon I hope. Just one pic but ill get another once I get the fish in. also the guy at the lfs. told me that the native fish im putting in there arent very plant friendly so the live plants might not work???

<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=mytank1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/mytank1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=tank2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/tank2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=mytank2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/mytank2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=mytank1-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/mytank1-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## orion (May 31, 2009)

looks great man very beautiful


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks! Im gonna try some real plants to see how the perch do with them.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

tank looks awesome!! i wouldnt mind having a large native tank like this


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

very intresting setup! i especially like the driftwood.


----------

